
Hong Kong: Anger as face masks banned after months of protests - relham
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-china-49931598
======
mytailorisrich
This is again being used for obvious political reasons, but there are in fact
such laws in many countries. [1]

The UK had enacted a similar restriction the last time they had riots, in
2011.

This is usually aimed at stopping people who are obviously up to no good
before they actually break something or hurt someone. Wearing a mask may also
embolden people to do something they would not otherwise do if they were not
wearing a mask.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-
mask_law](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-mask_law)

